# Jr. Gent 2 / Jr Statesman 2 Nib?



## Fibonacci (Oct 20, 2011)

What kind of nib is a replacement for a Jr Gent 2 or Jr Statesman 2?

Exotics has Heritance nibs in large and small, do one of them fit these kits?


----------



## chrisk (Oct 20, 2011)

Heritance small, Bock N° 5.


----------



## cwolfs69 (Oct 20, 2011)

is  there a list somewhere that would tell which pens take a No. 5 and which take a No. 6 and so on would be nice to have, i thought there might be on in the library but couldn't find it.


----------



## witz1976 (Oct 20, 2011)

Typically any of the Jrs (Majestic, Gent, Statesman, Retro) plus a couple of others like the Titan and I believe the Sceptre and Art Deco pens will take the #5 or small nib the full size big-uns Gent, Statesman, Majestic, etc. use the #6 or large nib.  

Hope it helps


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 20, 2011)

*Seems to be*



witz1976 said:


> Typically any of the Jrs (Majestic, Gent, Statesman, Retro) plus a couple of others like the Titan and I believe the Sceptre and Art Deco pens will take the #5 or small nib the full size big-uns Gent, Statesman, Majestic, etc. use the #6 or large nib.
> 
> Hope it helps


 Based on what they say at the Dayacom web site Dan, you seem to have it right.  I know that's true for Jr Emperor (#5) and Emperor (#6).


----------



## cwolfs69 (Oct 20, 2011)

thaks guys. that helps. i figure if i get a decent suply of no 5 and no 6 i can service my customers well. one more question, anybody know where i can get a reasonably priced 1.1mm italic nib. ive  found a 1.5mm calligraphy, but i think that will be a little much for my customer.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

http://www.thegoldennib.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1




cwolfs69 said:


> thaks guys. that helps. i figure if i get a decent suply of no 5 and no 6 i can service my customers well. one more question, anybody know where i can get a reasonably priced 1.1mm italic nib. ive found a 1.5mm calligraphy, but i think that will be a little much for my customer.


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 20, 2011)

*nuther subject*

Hey Roy, finally got the nerve up to try that Fountain Pen you made for me.  That is a smooooooth sucker.  Really need to use a light touch with that pen - like gliding over silk. 





OKLAHOMAN said:


> http://www.thegoldennib.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

